# Question re: Access to specific forums



## Mark Hettler (Jan 5, 2009)

I joined the board yesterday. My wife has been a member for several months. When she logs in, she sees a number of forums that I can't see when I log in, such as all the Members Only forums, and the Entertainment forum under General forums. If I log off, I can then see the Entertainment forum and view specific threads, albeit not post to them; but once I log in, I can no longer see that forum or anything in it. My wife sent me a link to a specific thread; if I'm not logged in, I can view it, but if I log in and try to access that link, I get a message saying I'm not permitted to view it. Why would this be?


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 5, 2009)

You need a higher post count to have full access. You won't be able to "thank" people until 15(?) posts, for example.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 6, 2009)

On your user-control panel you need to select the entertainment forum. The members-only forums will appear after you have 25 posts. At that time, you should ask a male mod for the password to the men-only forum. Hang in there!


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> You need a higher post count to have full access. You won't be able to "thank" people until 15(?) posts, for example.



Thanks! (post 14 for me)


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 6, 2009)

By the way welcome to the PB!


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. (Even if I don't have enough posts yet to thank you properly.) I found the place in the User CP where I can sign up for the Entertainment forum (and others).


----------



## Herald (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to the PB. Drop the Phillies cap. Get a Mets cap.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 6, 2009)

to the PB


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to the PB Markus.



turmeric said:


> On your user-control panel you need to select the entertainment forum. The members-only forums will appear after you have 25 posts. At that time, you should ask a male mod for the password to the men-only forum. Hang in there!


What does one need to do to join the Mens forum? I've joined all the other elective ones, but never worked out how to join that one.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 6, 2009)

Herald, are you saying the Phillies cap is unconfessional?


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jan 6, 2009)

Herald said:


> Welcome to the PB. Drop the Phillies cap. Get a Mets cap.



Mets???!!! I know that God has chosen the foolish things of the world to shame the wise, but METS???!!!

Actually that's not a Phillies cap; the "P" stands for "Puritan."


----------



## Herald (Jan 6, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> Welcome to the PB Markus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do join the men's forum you to need to accumulate a daily minimum balance of 1500 man points and be sponsored by an existing member.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 6, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Herald, are you saying the Phillies cap is unconfessional?



Well, I wouldn't confess to wearing one.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 6, 2009)

Markus said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the PB. Drop the Phillies cap. Get a Mets cap.
> ...


----------



## LeeJUk (Feb 21, 2009)

hmm strange, i can't post in some forums either even the new Reformed wading-pool.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> hmm strange, i can't post in some forums either even the new Reformed wading-pool.



I haven't been able to post in the wading pool for weeks now. I figured it was because I'm not reformed enough or sumthin.

Theognome


----------



## Prufrock (Feb 21, 2009)

Re: Posting in the wading pool, see here, from a few weeks ago.


----------



## jackyond32 (May 3, 2009)

Mark Hettler said:


> I joined the board yesterday. My wife has been a member for several months. When she logs in, she sees a number of forums that I can't see when I log in, such as all the Members Only forums, and the Entertainment forum under General forums. If I log off, I can then see the Entertainment forum and view specific threads, albeit not post to them; but once I log in, I can no longer see that forum or anything in it. My wife sent me a link to a specific thread; if I'm not logged in, I can view it, but if I log in and try to access that link, I get a message saying I'm not permitted to view it. Why would this be?



im w/ you, i didnt realize that there are certain forums i cant see until i am established enough. i cant think of what other forum topix there could be


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 4, 2009)

jackyond32 said:


> im w/ you, i didnt realize that there are certain forums i cant see until i am established enough. i cant think of what other forum topix there could be



There are several other fora--a prayer forum, a few for church officers, one for photos, etc.


----------



## OPC'n (May 4, 2009)




----------

